# Dog Seminar - Sport of Schutzhund



## monikawilson (Oct 30, 2007)

Dear Members and Friends,

The German Shepherd Schutzhund Club of SW Florida Inc. is proud to sponsor a Dog Training Seminar by Gerard Thanhoffer. This is a unique opportunity for everyone who is interested in the Sport of Schutzhund and Schutzhund Titles.

Gerard Thanhoffer was a Dog Handler for the Swiss Police Department for almost 10 years, since 1987. He is also character judge for German Shepherd Dogs as well as an international well-known German Shepherd Dog Breeder. His dogs have won several top awards in national and international German Shepherd Shows and events. Geri is a USA classified Helper. Geri has earned more than 100 SchH titles.

The Seminar will take place on Sunday, July 26th 2009 in North Fort Myers/ Cape Coral, Florida. Please visit our web site for more information.

To provide a high quality of training during the seminar, the number of participants is limited. Please make sure to get your reservation in as soon as possible.

German Shepherd Schutzhund Club of SW Florida


----------

